# New wheel design.. No thru hole! What?



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Baby Moons or Salt Flat Racer.. You be the judge! lol The image I had in my head, doesnt exactly match what came out of the machine.. I finally got some time to do the front ones..kind of. Theres a few bugs that need to be worked out before Ill be satisfied with them, but so far I _think_ I like 'em..maybe, I dunno ?¿?


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Em, I like them. Keep up the good work.

Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

heck yeah, I like'm! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I could use a set of those for a project, already got one in mind...RM


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yes sir i like them moons alot! looks good on that 57 too. i,m pretty sure you could sell a few to some of the HT folk. as hilly said i could use some on a future project or 2. good job keep going!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

That is the look half of us have been to all of the craft stores trying to buy chrome nail heads for. I never had any luck. I would buy those in an instant. They remind me of the wheels on the hot rods that were run on the salt flats. I wish I had a picture or better description. Somebody here knows what I am talking about.

Old Blue


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Check your PM!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the wheels alot :thumbsup: , and not to be nit-picky, but please stop calling this style "Baby" Moons, as they are Not.....this style is the Original Full "Moon" wheel disc, that was used by dry lake bed and salt flat racers. The style called Baby Moons came later, and were merely smooth Hub Caps that snapped onto the the center section of standard wheels of the late 50's-Up.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

IE-
 Full "Moon" Disc wheel cover...


















"Baby Moon" Hubcap....


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Actually, full cover chrome or stainless steel hub caps were a Cadillac invention, way back in 1934! They used those pretty stainless steel caps to cover up those ugly spoked wheels. They were two piece, the center section screwed on and held the large cover on. As seen in this photo of a 34 Caddy. http://files.conceptcarz.com/img/Cadillac/34_Cadillac-355D_Fltwd-DV-11-SJ_01.jpg AND then once Cadillac did it, everybody else did too. I think that Pontiac and Buick used them too. They have been around much longer than the 50's. The Bonneville style caps did appear in the 50's. pig


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

How about with some white walls!! I made these a while ago.......


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: Thanks Partspig, for the history lesson on hubcaps and trim rings. But I was referring to the copyrighted terms "Moon cover" and "Baby Moons" which were some of the first aftermarket goodies for wheels offered to the Hot Rodding Crowd in the 1950's. And although those Car manufacturers used similar wheel adornments, they didn't exactly have the same 100% Smooth "Moon"-Like(emblem Free) appearance as the aftermarket items decades later.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

You mean something like this. 
I've seen full moons, been mooned, and even done some mooning myself.
I aways thought they were either Moon ( the company) disc, or baby moons, which were made by a lot of different companies.

Anyways those are some nice wheels, I've got some T Jet projects those would look nice on. The ones in this picture are on a 4 gear and just too large for what I want to do. I've tried the nail heads thing and they look fine for a "baby moon" but just don't cut it for the salt flat disc look.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Moon Eyes...*

Actually, you're right, I think only the Spun/brushed aluminum (Full) Moon disc wheel covers, were trademarked for a while. As I'm not sure they covered the chromed steel baby moon hub caps, that came out later by many companies. As a matter of fact, i think that the Moon Eyes company started their business initially, ONLY making aluminum Racing products...I think?



TGM2054 said:


> You mean something like this.
> I've seen full moons, been mooned, and even done some mooning myself.
> I aways thought they were either Moon ( the company) disc, or* baby moons, which were made by a lot of different companies.*
> 
> Anyways those are some nice wheels, I've got some T Jet projects those would look nice on. The ones in this picture are on a 4 gear and just too large for what I want to do. I've tried the nail heads thing and they look fine for a "baby moon" but just don't cut it for the salt flat disc look.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*oh I dunno...*



rdm95 said:


> Baby Moons


I think a fella who can turn out great little hubs like this, then takes the time to post-up just to show us all here??... He should be able to call them whatever he dang well chooses without being told what to call them. This is a great new product and it *IS* being nit-picky to correct folks' write-ups. Once you get a set of yer own you can call them whatever they'll answer to. 

Great job RDM... Anything else up your sleeve for the tjet enthusiasts? Love to see something nicer than stock (other than baby moons) and machined to work with a Thunderslick or PVT size slip-on. Choices are few as of late and some of what is available (although beautifully done).... are price prohibitive. Big fan of the aluminum products here. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> I like the wheels alot :thumbsup: , and not to be nit-picky, but please stop calling this style "Baby" Moons, as they are Not.....this style is the Original Full "Moon" wheel disc, that was used by dry lake bed and salt flat racers. The style called Baby Moons came later, and were merely smooth Hub Caps that snapped onto the the center section of standard wheels of the late 50's-Up.


lol sorry to ruin your day bro..


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> I think a fella who can turn out great little hubs like this, then takes the time to post-up just to show us all here??... He should be able to call them whatever he dang well chooses without being told what to call them. This is a great new product and it *IS* being nit-picky to correct folks' write-ups. Once you get a set of yer own you can call them whatever they'll answer to.
> 
> Great job RDM... Anything else up your sleeve for the tjet enthusiasts? Love to see something nicer than stock (other than baby moons) and machined to work with a Thunderslick or PVT size slip-on. Choices are few as of late and some of what is available (although beautifully done).... are price prohibitive. Big fan of the aluminum products here. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks for having my back.. I guess I assumed that everyone would understand that I intended them to look like Moons (Baby or otherwise) but what they ended up looking like were Salt Flat Racer wheels. And yes I know there is a difference between the two.. Either way, they dont need to be called anything and I never said I was going to..i was simply referencing a style I based them on. I doubt if anyone else is making them, but im sure theyll copy these just like they have my others. Im sorry I caused such chaos to some..i will try to watch any possible trademark infringements more carefully in any future posts and/or ideas..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL, take my word, ( and I do know) that you can never appease everyone and it is not really worth trying. keep doing what you like to do and sharing the results with us. many of us are very proactive in expressing our views/opinions, but that should not always be construed as criticism or disrespect.
you had mentioned an auction you won for axles. I do have a tap and die for the 080 in case you want to try threading your axles and tapping the wheels. 
you can find them as a pair on MicroMark and probably on McMaster-Carr.
I would lend you mine for you to test if you like. and maybe dig up some axles in the process.
keep us up to date on the plan to buy bulk threaded axles and don't worry too much about slines for the gear. most of us know how to afix a gear to a smooth axle.
also, if you are thinking of making wheels that will fit 062 axles, go to 064, they will fit all applications and work a good deal better.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

alpink said:


> LOL, take my word, ( and I do know) that you can never appease everyone and it is not really worth trying. keep doing what you like to do and sharing the results with us. many of us are very proactive in expressing our views/opinions, but that should not always be construed as criticism or disrespect.
> you had mentioned an auction you won for axles. I do have a tap and die for the 080 in case you want to try threading your axles and tapping the wheels.
> you can find them as a pair on MicroMark and probably on McMaster-Carr.
> I would lend you mine for you to test if you like. and maybe dig up some axles in the process.
> ...


Thanks.. I bought taps & dies years ago tho. Ive handtapped a few sets of front wheels for some Super III chassis I sold lately and some wheel sets for my own cars as well.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Lets have some cake and eat it too.

Because they actually are different, hence the bludgeoned horsey above; to differentiate the disc from the moon, why not put the cutter back in and make one more pass to create the rim detail of the moon look. A light wash of black and a surface buff will make them really pop!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FWIW > my initial reply stated that I LIKED THEM Alot....:thumbsup:
And although it's not an excuse, see my last words/reply in BlackOxx's Commerical Goop thread....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Lets have some cake and eat it too.
> 
> Because they actually are different, hence the bludgeoned horsey above; to differentiate the disc from the moon, why not put the cutter back in and make one more pass to create the rim detail of the moon look. A light wash of black and a surface buff will make them really pop!


WOOT!
Let me know when they are ready to go!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Yes...what he said*



alpink said:


> ...... many of us are very proactive in expressing our views/opinions, *but that should not always be construed as criticism or disrespect*......


 I never meant any disrespect, just clarity for the unedjamakated posterity.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Call em what you want but i like the term baby moon. Being they're so small for our beloved HO slots.

I'll take 5 sets to start lol


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Call em what you want but i like the term baby moon. Being they're so small for our beloved HO slots.
> 
> I'll take 5 sets to start lol


What about naming them "Mini Moons" ?!


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Been sittin on these for awhile now and I think I finally found the perfect fit for them.. They just seem to belong with that body (body style)


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey RDM! 

Mini Moons is funny!!!  

Whatever you call them; they are 100% Bitchin! Thank you.

Tom


----------

